# Stick insects in FL.



## Mister Michael (Nov 30, 2006)

I found two small stick insects today....and I have no clue how to care for these things....their only about an inch long,light brown,and hold their front appendages out in front of them and they were also right next to each other so i thought they might have hatched today because it was pretty warm compaired to the last few weeks...I don't personally care for them that much because as a kid one sprayed me in the eyes....but I'm willing to forgive and forget...but I don't have a camera to give ya'll a picture...

I Would like to know...

1. What size container should I use...

2. What do they eat...

3. If possible what species...

4. What temperature should I keep them at...

5. And anything else ya'll can think of...

6. and will it be alright to be for them to be in the same container...

..any help would be apprciated

Thank alot


----------



## padkison (Dec 1, 2006)

1. What size container should I use...

32oz delicup will work. Put a soaked cotton ball in a small delicup with a hole in the lid at the bottom to place cut plants in

2. What do they eat...

Oak, privet, rose, blackberry

3. If possible what species...

If it is the same as the one that sprayed you, Anisomorpha burpistrodes

4. What temperature should I keep them at...

Room temps are fine

5. And anything else ya'll can think of...

Mist once a day

6. and will it be alright to be for them to be in the same container...

Not a problem


----------



## Mister Michael (Dec 1, 2006)

hey thank alot I'll fix that right now


----------

